# new to mini's



## zamm3k (Aug 10, 2007)

hey ppl! im new to mini coopers, and I'm wondering wut kinda tuning companies are out there for the r56 mini cooper s. basically im looking for exhausts, intakes, software and suspension. i know milltek does an exhaust system, and h&r has coilovers, as well as hamman has a software, but i want to know if theres anything else available to push as much power outta that engine as possible.


----------



## Conifer 528xi (Apr 20, 2008)

Zamm3k, Have you been out to North American Motors web site. They are for MINIs, all models. They have numerous threads for performance parts. Happy Motoring!


----------



## NJREDZ06 (Mar 31, 2008)

www.helix13.com

Thats who I used for mods.


----------



## khor01 (Oct 16, 2006)

One of the most active manufacturers of MINI performance products is ALTA Performance. That being said, my first mod was an H&R rear away bar! (but plan on getting some ALTA stuff, like ECU)


----------

